# new lenses or FF body?



## andykoda (Jun 6, 2012)

G'day!
I have a dilemma and would appreciate your input.

At the moment I am an owner of a Canon 40D camera with kit lenses. It is time to upgrade. I have two choices at the moment:

1. Buy 50mm f1.4 lens  + 17-55mm f2.8 lens  (or 24-70 f2.8) and keep current 40D body. Upgrade to FF body maybe next year.

2. Buy a second hand Canon 5D with 24-105 f4 lens and speedlite 580. I have been offered it for 1300 dollars. 


As much as the second option is a good value, I wonder whether the 5D body is still worth investing in. 
Personally I am leaning more towards the first option of just upgrading the lenses and buying body next year.
Any thoughts or advice?

thanks


----------



## Mach0 (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm all for glass but if the condition of package in number 2 is good, you prob won't see a deal like that any time soon.


----------



## TheBiles (Jun 6, 2012)

Go full-frame. Huge difference. 

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201


----------



## thestereoeffect (Jun 6, 2012)

Gotta agree w/Mach0.. Pull the trigger!


----------



## mjhoward (Jun 6, 2012)

They wouldn't have had time to reconsider offering you Option 2 before I got the cash in their hand.  The 24-105 f/4 is a pretty good lens.


----------



## scorpion_tyr (Jun 8, 2012)

Option number 2 without a doubt. As long as everything is in good working condition it's worth well more than that. If you change your mind later you could sell it and actually make some money.

As to the main question of new glass vs. new body my question to the OP would be: Why do you need to upgrade? The 40D is a great camera, but just because FF bodies are more expensive doesn't really mean they are better for you. It all depends on what you shoot most and what you want to start shooting in the future.


----------



## daarksun (Jun 27, 2012)

Full Frame Pho-Sho. lol.


----------



## Overread (Jun 27, 2012)

If you want to change the format you work with then its always best to make that change as soon as you possibly can. Shifting up to 35mm will change things and there is no point building and working with the crop sensor if what you really want to have/extend to is the 35mm. 

Go for the 5D and the lens - you'll have a great combo (and a great flash) to set you up for ages.


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 27, 2012)

andykoda said:


> G'day!
> I have a dilemma and would appreciate your input.
> 
> At the moment I am an owner of a Canon 40D camera with kit lenses. It is time to upgrade. I have two choices at the moment:
> ...



Ordinarily, I would say get the lenses.

Ordinarily.

You're not going to find a 5D with that lens, at that price, very often.

I don't have to think twice on this one. Go for #2...


----------



## rballard1076 (Jun 28, 2012)

Obviously go with option 2 if the Mkii is in good shape.  That price is just insane!

My rule of thumb is always go lens first, camera body second.  They are always coming out with "the next best thing" for camera bodies, but the lenses will stick around much longer.  And from my experience the lens makes a much larger difference in IQ than the body does.  HOWEVER, Mkii's handle higher ISO's much better than a 40d would imo.


----------



## sovietdoc (Jun 28, 2012)

that 5d is not the mark ii


----------



## Hobbytog (Jun 29, 2012)

I'd go option 2 and relearn dof for full frame.


----------



## morganza (Jun 29, 2012)

Yes, you should go full frame.


----------



## Dao (Jun 29, 2012)

If I were you, and the condition of the gears listed on #2 are good, then I will not even waste the time post here.  Get it asap.

Even if you are not ready to go full frame.  You can buy them and sell them back individually.  

If you sell them at this price (5D - $700, 24-105L - $700, 580flash - $150), you can make $250.  And the price I list is the quick sell, gone in sec type price. And then use the extra $250 for the stuff you really want.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 29, 2012)

> new lenses or FF body




Both


----------



## kimmyneutron (Jun 29, 2012)

New lenses. See what they can do for you first.


----------

